# Ethics question:



## lizardbill86 (Apr 12, 2005)

I just got back into aquarium keeping about a month ago, and I nearly always research fish before I buy them. I currently have two small tanks, a 10gal and a 5gal. The 10 has three platys, two neon tetras, my betta, three albino cory cats and a ghost shrimp. The 5gal has three platys that I'm trying to breed.

Anyway, to my question, I read that neon tetras would get along pretty good with my betta, and had similar temperature requirements, so I bought 6 ( I also read that 6 is a good number for small schooling fish is a smaller tank). One died because it turns out, it wasn't a neon tetra at all, but some other species, and I think it died of lonliness. Another died of Ich before I was able to treat them, and another two died when my baby brother dumped all the fish food and treatment chemicals into the tank when I was at work. I have only the two neon tetras left, and I'm wondering if I should get more to give them a comfortable school, or leave them be. They're very active, and eating regularly in tank, and the other fish don't pick on them. Their colors are vibrant too, which I think is a sign of good health. 

I've always felt it was wrong to get more of the same pet that fared poorly because its likely that the new ones will suffer the same fate, but I don't know if my tetras will do well with only two of them left.

Your comments, suggestions and advice are all welcome.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Neon tetras prefer much cooler water than bettas. i think you should give them to someone who has a proper school to offer.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't keep either neon tetras or bettas, but looking at their data, there is plenty of overlap between the ranges that bettas and neons like. Seems that 76-78F would suit both fine.

That being said, I feel that in general, it's better to have fewer different kinds of fish in the tank, and more of the ones you do have. Both neons and corys do better in groups, and you should be aiming for 6 of each. I think you would have too many fish in your tank if you have all that, plus a betta and 3 platys. Persoanlly, I would get rid of one of the fish types (neons, corys, or platys) and get more of the other ones.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You'll ne fine as long as you keep up with water changes. 
I keep black neons with my betta at 80 and they are fine.
I keep reg. neons at a temp of 78 in another tank. Although they would be happier if you put them in a school of 6.
The cories will be fine in a trio, I've done it many a time. Plus I have 11 in my 55 now and only 3 at a time school together.


----------



## lizardbill86 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not even worried about the corys since they're happy, eating, and super active. I don't know anyone else around here who keeps neons, but I could take them back to the pet store if I had to. The three choices I'm looking at are; Keep the two fish, Buy a few more, or Give them back.


----------

